# Show Us Your Gear (Poverty Version)



## shiva (Jul 9, 2008)

:banana:

So I wanted to show off what I have managed to collect in about 5 months, so I did a search, found the thread, and looked and read them, and promptly decided that I wasn't gonna post when there were quite a few pedal boards pictures that were worth more than my entire collection.

Believe it or not, there are a few of us that would at the very least blink at the notion of shelling out over 250 dollars just for a effects pedal, or being forced to eat macaroni and cheese for 2 years so we can spend thousands just for a guitar. Would be nice to have a PRS or a Gibson, but you know, I hate eating macaroni and cheese way too much to do that.

As embarrassing as it is, some of us just can't do that, but even us paupers like to show off our stuff, so... here you go. Those of you with all that stuff may laugh at some of this, but then, we have to start somewhere, right?

So, lets lay a couple ground rules.

1. Your collection should be around a 1,000 total max.
2. People with far better collections should not post their stuff in this thread, if you do, we will gang up on you, lock up your collection, and make you play only my son's cheap package flame guitar and 5 watt amp for a month, with NO effects. (That's brutal)

For us really new guys, maybe a story about how you got involved in this, how bad are your GAS pains, and what you are getting next.


----------



## shiva (Jul 9, 2008)

I guess I go first. 

Because I can't use attachments, I uploaded to a picture site I have. First off, the wall. From left to right, the hung guitars: Hagstrom Select swede, and 2 very cheap Ibanezs (Don't think they make them cheaper, one is the kids, the other mine)
The 2 speakers are a Fender Champ 600 and GDec jr (kids) The two floor guitars are a very old bass I had for 30 odd years, and the already famous flame guitar. Just so you know I am serious, his 5w amp is on the floor at the left. 

The Wall screenshot

Next is the pedals, I just got them, payed about 80 total for them. All used, a couple don't really work, but easy fixes.

Left to right
Top

Danelectro Corned beef (Reverb), Danelectro Chicken Salad (Vibrato) and a Zoom G1 effects I had before (major pain in the butt to use)

Bottom

MXR Phase 90 (!) some tuner that doesn't work, Danelectro Pastrami (overdrive) (don't ask me why they name their stuff after food, but sure makes me hungry though) and a Roland foot switch.

Pedals screenshot

Not to bad considering, despite the hag and the champ amp, still under 1000, but very lucky at that. Since I am also a new guitar player...

Okay. Long story. I got custody of my son a year ago. Any male who has ever had to go through that knows how hard that is, but he's here now (and doing far better) The Kid's life was pretty much spent being parked in front of a TV set, so there was a lot of work to do. I decided to expand his horizons a bit, and introduce him to new things, like music, so I raised him on the classics. AC-DC, Sabbath, Iron Maiden, Jimi, that sort of stuff.

Taught him the devil horns, got a cheap mp3 player, got him hooked on metal. So, he liked video games, and he wanted Guitar Hero, because he thought it would be so cool to be a rock star. Stupid me, I pointed out that "rock stars" do not play live concerts in front of 16000 people with a cheap plastic toy guitar and that if he wanted to be a rock star, a real one m-a-y be a tiny bit better.

So of course, that's what he wanted. Then my friend came over, who just happened to be a guitar player and totally insane person when it comes to that, and he decided to show off pictures of his 12 guitars, 30 pedals, mixing stuff and 2 complete full Marshall stacks. On top of it, he has girls for children (3 of them, and the wife, poor bugger) so he made it his goal in life to corrupt my son, and sort of encouraged him about playing. As for me...welcome to the road of financial ruin...

So, I decided, fine. Got him a cheap kit, because it was on sale, and figured that was that. There was a 99% chance he will pick it up, use it for a week, and then it goes into a closet for the next 20 years. My friend, knowing he is safe as he lives 5 hours drive away from me, visits again, sets it up and tunes it, and then "suggests" something, because right afterwards, the kid starts telling me how nice it would be if we played and learned together.

Of course, my "friend" is far gone by then, so fine. I visit a couple stores, did some research, and picked up a Ibanez gio black night model. Great basic beginners guitar, very cheap considering, and has a real dirty sound. Kid thinks it's great, but one problem. No amp for it. He has his little 5 watt one, but "Dad needs a amp".

Fine, back to researching and visiting several stores, I find a 50 watt amp, very cheap price, with overdrive, reverb, 12 inch speaker. Got a cord, showed it to the kid. My friend shows up again, the same day, loves the amp, gives me a Zoom G1 effects box, and then a list of other stuff I will now need. (We then spent 3 hours trying to figure out how to get the G1 to work, and if anyone knows a university that offers a course in the operation of the G1, please let me know.)

Fine. So I now have my guitar. I guess it's a real nice one, because despite all the threats of impending doom if he touches it, I still have to wipe off tiny fingerprints every day off my guitar for some reason.

Okay, so he loves my guitar just a bit much there. In fact, that seems to be all he talks about, about how cool it is. (Well, he is my son, so he got the good taste DNA from me) and I am going no... no... NO! Leave my guitar alone.

So I had some spare time one day, and went to a new store to get strap locks, and guess what I came back with...

http://www.esnips.com/doc/4807e01f-3679-4e45-94dc-918b5764670d/Ibanez-gio-shot

Of all things, I found the exact same model, just in the blue finish. Pretty scarce in this area, and what were the odds, they were not even a Ibanez dealer. To make matters worse, it was even cheaper than the black one I have. My son has the fortunate ability of having his 10th birthday coming up, so maybe now I won't have to buy a bottle of cleaner every month to get those fingerprints off.

I sent a email to my friend telling him what I picked up, and I know exactly when he read it, because despite the fact he's a good 5 hours away from me, I could still hear him laughing. My kid likes his new guitar, and I'm hoping that it's not too damaged from when I use it to beat my friend senseless the next time I see him.

I'm pretty much far gone by then anyway, so I'm cruising around time, pop into the local guitar store, and they had these weird Swedish things called Hagstroms. I made the biggest mistake I could possibly make, I strummed one. sigh. So... more research, a lot of comparison of the various models, and decided on the swede. I cruise the internet, looking at prices, and dealers, and found a great price and ended up with the Select Swede, just a bit more guitar than I thought. 

The kid's birthday comes, and I already knew he was eyeing my amp, and that little 5 watt thing was kind of pathetic, and he liked the Zoom so in to Tom Lee's I go, and out I came with the GDECjr, swearing all the way home that was it, no more. Finished, no more stuff. Well, except for guitar stands, a couple straps, better strings...

Of course, that was when my amp decides to go FUBARed, and make a high pitched sound that was so loud that the half deft lady that lives next to us complained, so back to Tom Lee (By then, I'm on a first name basis with everyone), and luckily for me it being GST month, ended up with the Fender Champion. So, I plugged the Hag in, and started playing (if you can call it that) and after a while, thought, jeez, wouldn't it be nice to have something other than perfectly clean sound... Thus the pedals...

So, tally so far... 5 guitars, 3 amps (5, 10 (tubed) and 15 watts) several cables, a zoom G1 multi effects thingie, guitar locks, various picks, new guitar straps, 3 guitar bags I found used, electronic tuners, guitar stands, wall hangers, pedals and various other stuff I don't want to remember because that will just depress me. 

Of course I can't stop. Already on it's way is a Boss Metal Zone (I think it's mandatory to have one of them, or you get thrown in jail for heresy or something) and a multi power adaptor. I just ordered a couple JJ tubes and a weber speaker for the Champion, and already eyeing new pickups. The kid has yet to put in his demands, but I have a feeling I will be getting a second set of pickups soon after the first one arrives.

The moral of this story? Don't have children


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

shiva said:


> The kid's birthday comes, and I already knew he was eyeing my amp, and that little 5 watt thing was kind of pathetic, and he liked the Zoom so in to Tom Lee's I go, and out I came with the GDECjr, swearing all the way home that was it, no more. Finished, no more stuff. Well, except for guitar stands, a couple straps, better strings...
> 
> The moral of this story? Don't have children


How many times have I said "no more", "This is the last guitar I'll need". I stopped saying that about $10000 ago. The road to financial ruin due to GAS (Gear Aquisition Syndrome in case you haven't heard the term yet) does not require children, just some credit! I can testify!

I've got cheap ones, I've got expensive ones, I've got more gear than I can justify but damn it's fun and it sure beats wasting money on anything else for me!

I don't intend to hijack the thread but since I can't qualify to post pics due to the ground rules. (collection is waay over $1000) I'll sit back and watch with great interest. Enjoy the ride and keep playing with your kid as long as you can. It's great for both of you!

Where are we going?..... and why are we in this handbasket?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I am in the minimal list when it comes to gear... guitar any way. I have way to many guitars after my winter build . P.A. gear and organs don't count in this thread .. that's HAS.... hammond yada yada... 

pedalboard is plain jane. Ibanex UE 305 I bought new in 84. simple compressor /delay/stereo chorus. The little red box is a line out that I run to the nonreverb ( hi rich) channel set at a higher volume for boost. The looper ( first pedal since 84' )is a looper. Just playing with that. 

uE 305...... $400 new 
Box..... $ 0
amp............$125... ( 83' dollars )


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Aww 1 year ago I would have been able to proudly display my meager collection in this thread, but in the past year I've picked up some really nice gear and my collection is probably worth close to 2000 now :zzz:


----------



## shiva (Jul 9, 2008)

noobcake said:


> Aww 1 year ago I would have been able to proudly display my meager collection in this thread, but in the past year I've picked up some really nice gear and my collection is probably worth close to 2000 now :zzz:


Ah, just kidding about making people play my kid's guitar. promise, cross the fingers, pinky swear... :smile:

I may be a bit over, especially once the order comes in, so as long as it isn't excessive, go right ahead. I read the other gear thread, so nice to have a lower end kind of thread. Besides, be looking like that pretty quickly myself, and always interested in other gear when I need to buy something.


----------



## the_fender_guy (Jul 22, 2008)

You've got something priceless that's worth more than any gear.
You've got a kid to share music with.
That outweighs the value of the first Fender Broadcaster + first Les Paul etc.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

the_fender_guy said:


> You've got something priceless that's worth more than any gear.
> You've got a kid to share music with.
> That outweighs the value of the first Fender Broadcaster + first Les Paul etc.


Ha .. got three... one plays two push buttons on geetar her0 grrrrrr


----------



## shiva (Jul 9, 2008)

In my continued quest to add equipment as cheaply as possible, while improving my sound, I will be getting a few things shortly. Total cost about 100 or so...

First is BBE Stinger. You may know this as the sonic maximizer or the new Sonic Stomp now, but this was the original design. It's a pedal, they only produced it for one year, and it is far better in construction than the new stuff, and is more highly rated. All this does is add dimension to the sound, and you won't even notice it, until a hour later when you switch the pedal off and hear the difference. This should be a great addition for the Hag, as it's very well balanced for sounds, and more Vintage in tone.

Thanks to members suggestions here, I also grabbed a Behringer NR100 noise reduction pedal, to help remove the extra hiss from the Boss Metal Zone. The system is very quiet, even the little champion I have as stock has very little hum.

And now... time to make the establish higher end players here wince in agony at the concept. :wave:

I may order a Rolls MX56 Playmate Mixer, which provides a way to mix a vocalist, a CD or cassette player, and a couple of instruments together, and send the signal to a stereo system power amp or a regular sound reinforcement amplifier. It converts several sources to a stereo amp, like mics, couple instruments, cd players etc through standard RCA.

The reason is simple, I have a very very decent amp that I bought 30 years ago that can still run rings around most amps today. I have a Luxman L-430 series (LAB) series amp, Class AA, 2 tubes, 100 watts X4, that is bridgeable (you can use it as a pre amp, or loop it back as a controller amp), and one of the best sounding amps ever. Cost 1000 at the time, and is well know to have blown and reduce too confetti 250 dollar speakers. In fact, I had to use a pair of old 4x8 guitar speakers at the time, (now gone sadly) couldn't afford 500 dollars for new speakers, and these were the only ones that could survive.

Lopped off a guitar cable end, stripped the wire, plugged it in, and had the perfect party speakers. They sounded very good, the Luxman is a very clean amp, though we never went more than half on the volume, as we couldn't handle it.

With the Playmate, I could run a couple guitars through it, and now I will need just a cab as opposed to a head and cab. Certainly a lot cheaper, and not exactly gonna gig anyway. (the concept of 4 cabs running through the Luxman is scary enough as it is, might hear me all the way to Chilliwack)

Okay, now everyone can boo and hiss at me for thinking about it.


----------



## Edutainment (Jan 29, 2008)

Ooh I like this thread. Here's my meager collection.










Squier Affinity Stratocaster (my first guitar) and a 2004 Fender MIM Standard Telecaster I scored off Craigslist in April. The amp is a Vox Pathfinder 15R I also got in April. My previous amp was the Fender Frontman 15G that came with my Strat which cannot even begin to compare to the Vox.

This place and TDPRI have made my GAS worse. What I plan to get next is a Danelectro U2, the 90s reissue, not the new updated kind. I'd get a vintage one if I could afford it. I'd also like one of those old chrome pickguard Teiscos (I see them go for ~$50 on eBay all the time) like Hound Dog Taylor used, oh and a Jazzmaster lofu. The Danelectro will most likely be the next addition to my collection.

I also hope to get a vintage style 3 saddle bridge for my Tele. They're just cooler.

In terms of effects. I don't have any. I use the boost on my amp for distortion and the built in tremolo and real spring reverb (the box didn't say the amp had spring reverb, but when I put the amp down and heard that clanging, I got excited). I use Guitar Rig 3 for anything else. One day I'll have a Tube Screamer of my very own.

Remember, it's not the guitar, but how you play it that matters. Neither are to good in my case but I'm getting better :tongue:


----------



## shiva (Jul 9, 2008)

Great start actually. A lot of people have things like budgets, I think your start was a lot better than mine, The two guitars are great for beginners (I choose the Ibanez for my kid and I) and you have a great plan for upgrades and new additions, something I should have done.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

zontar said:


>


Wow...look at that...especially the neck...naturally relic'd.

Cool custom axe :food-smiley-004:

Dave


----------



## Canadian Charlie (Apr 30, 2008)

I've started playing back in 1979, I stopped playing and started so many times. Sold alot of the equipment over the years and this is whats left now. At 43 years of age I finally realised I'm not going to make it and I better just play at home


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

greco said:


> Wow...look at that...especially the neck...naturally relic'd.
> 
> Cool custom axe :food-smiley-004:
> 
> Dave


Naturally chiseled I believe.

A friend of mine made it and at one point in his life decided he didn't need it & was going to throw it out. I rescued it, and have never felt the need to dispose of it.

I added the machine head. Originally there were 4 strings held on by screws. there's no nut. It's fretless.

The top & bottom are 1" particle board & the sides are made of paneling. It's louder than most people expect, and while the tone doesn't compare with a good acoustic bass--it does surprise people.

And it was free to me.


----------



## shiva (Jul 9, 2008)

Very Cool. 

My budget creeps closer and closer. Got a Yamaha Vintage compressor for 23 bucks. sigh.... really addicted...

Lost the Playmate though. Didn't like the price, it was higher than it should. If anyone knows of something that removes the powered setting, and can be converted to straight RCA so I can run it through my amp, and record to tape etc, please post here. I've looked at GI boxes, but don't think they would work.


----------



## shiva (Jul 9, 2008)

More madness...

Got my weber speaker for the Champion 600. Big difference, and just waiting on one of the JJ tubes to come on monday. Still, this little amp is really impressive, and the weber is a vast improvement. Can't wait to hear it with the new tubes...

So, headed to Value Village couple days ago, and came across this plastic child's portable school desk. The wood lifts up, and you can store stuff etc. I'm sure you all remember, this is just a plastic thing. Cost 8 bucks, and it occurred to me, why pay 80 dollars for a piece of wood with carpet on it and metal sides glued on? So, looks like I have a pedal board now. 

Pedal Board

Hate the white, but nothing a can of spray paint wouldn't fix. The wood surface comes out, and I will be able to wire a power supply and cable it underneath. It's more than strong enough, and certainly enough room at the back and underneath for lights etc.

So, today I decided to go to the new L & M, and it just happened they were clearing out all their Peavey stuff. (If your looking for that and in the area, had some nice EQ's for about 80 for the Rack, everything is 20% off clearance prices) and found a PV-8 mixer, in a box, for 80 dollars!!!
Sold, as that gives me everything I need, even RCA jacks in the back.

Peavey PV-8 Mixer

Really, how can you beat that? Both speakers are already hooked in, and I have on top of the Big Boy already to go and be hooked in.

The Big Boy would be the Luxman L-410, and eventually, will run 4 x 12's. It's almost 30 years old, paid 1,000 and still haven't found a amp that is better. I have the BBE stingray, and a noise reduction pedal coming in, and since I already know the amp can run guitar speakers fine (the sound was awesome in fact) I have a great center piece, and can bridge in EQ's, more amps etc. If it works, there's 600 -700 dollars I don't need to spend on a amp head.

Luxman L-410

Would have to move out of my condo apartment before I do that of course. 

Form  Integrated amplifier
Effective output 75W+75W (8 ohms, 1kHz, both ch(es))
THD 0.009% or less (8 ohms-3dB, 20Hz - 20kHz)
Cross modulation distortion 0.009% or less (8 ohms, 60Hz:7kHz=4:1)
Input sensitivity/impedance Phono man month: 2.5mV/50kohm
Phono MC: 100 microvolt/High-Low switching
Tuner, AUX/DAD, Monitor:200mV/40kohm
Main In: 200mV/50kohm
SN ratio (IHF-A) Phono man month: 90dB (input short-circuit, 5mV conversion)
Phono MC: 67dB (input short-circuit, 250-microvolt conversion)
Tuner, AUX/DAD, Monitor, Main In: 110dB
Frequency characteristic Phono: 20Hz-20000Hz±0.3dB
Tuner, AUX/DAD, Monitor, Main In: 10Hz - -100kHz one dB
Tone control ±8dB, a turnover shift type
Puri part output 200mV(Pre Out)
Light filter Subsonic Filter: 30Hz
A high cut-off filter: 7kHz
A low boost + 8dB, 70Hz
Tapes monitor Two lines (Tape-1, Tape-2)
Tapes dubbing 1->2, 2->1
Speaker switchpoint Two lines
Power consumption 180W
Dimensions Width 453x height 135x depth of 425mm
Weight 13.0kg

Bit of overkill, and pretty sure I will get to know my neighbours quite well once I add decent speakers. 

Next up, cables. I have a bunch, but stupid me, it occured to me I can make far better ones far cheaper, magnetically shielded so off to the electronics store for parts.


----------



## dusty tolex (Nov 22, 2007)

*my modest rig*

Technically, my rig was very cheap, but, in fact...

Traynor TR-2 reverb box - a xmas gift, but needed $100 work
'74 Fender Bronco - $200 on ebay but needed a new PR-8 ($100)
Ibanez DM1100 digital delay ($50) - is what it is
Dearmond T400 with giant crack in back (got stepped on) - $385 on ebay, plus $200 for fix and complete set up; $200 more for Datt HSC

It all sounds awesome now, at least!

dt


----------



## natelp (Mar 21, 2008)

Edutainment said:


> The amp is a Vox Pathfinder 15R


Seriously, that is a really decent amp. I picked one up used for dirt cheap and it has seriously impressed me. A great example of good & affordable gear IMHO.


----------



## 55dollarbill (Aug 4, 2008)

Edutainment said:


> Ooh I like this thread. Here's my meager collection.


Love the random apple sticker... :bow:


----------



## rev156 (Mar 2, 2008)

Here's my little family, the washburn acoustic is my first, about 20 yrs ago. A few years ago I was afflicted by the electric bug, started with the Ibanez and moved to the Hag. The AD50VT was purchased soon after the Ibanez. I'm set except for the low watt tube amp that will be adopted soon. My tech has convinced me to start making pedals, so there will be a few new low cost additions in the future!
PS: the Ibanez has been diagnosed with humbucker envy and will have a set of P-90 implants surgically attached shortly.
[IMG]http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm247/rev156/IMG_3576.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Pepper_Roni (May 29, 2008)

Edutainment said:


> Ooh I like this thread. Here's my meager collection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, i got that same strat affinity a few weeks ago, my first guitar.... can someone tell me how to install the tremelo or whammy bar or w/e its called?


----------



## shiva (Jul 9, 2008)

rev156 said:


> Here's my little family, the washburn acoustic is my first, about 20 yrs ago. A few years ago I was afflicted by the electric bug, started with the Ibanez and moved to the Hag. The AD50VT was purchased soon after the Ibanez. I'm set except for the low watt tube amp that will be adopted soon. My tech has convinced me to start making pedals, so there will be a few new low cost additions in the future!
> PS: the Ibanez has been diagnosed with humbucker envy and will have a set of P-90 implants surgically attached shortly.


Another hag owner. D2F right? Beauty. 
Was the model I first eyed, before I lucked out on my hag. Still eyeing it though... 
Funny, I started with the Ibanez as well, and mine also are asking for better pickups. Gonna go with GFS, but unsure which ones.


----------



## rev156 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm totally amazed at the Hags, they are great guitars. I almost went with the Viking but thought the D2F would be a nice compromise. Someday.......
My local shop has a Hag UltraLux with P-90's for 400.00. I would love it but can't justify it right now. I'll have to settle for the GFS Mean 90's in the Ibanez. I was considering SD's but at half the price of the UltraLux, I can't see it. Of course I could trade the Ibanez for the UltraLux, but I'm kinda sentimental to her. My tech said it wouldn't stop, the g.a.s. that is!


----------



## CrazyDuck (May 5, 2008)

*Here's mine*

Here's mine, one high one low: A Godin Exit 22A, and an Ibanez ATK305. I can play the Ibanez bass more than the other, but I'm learning slowly through osmosis and occasionally practice  










:rockon:


----------



## shiva (Jul 9, 2008)

rev156 said:


> I'm totally amazed at the Hags, they are great guitars. I almost went with the Viking but thought the D2F would be a nice compromise. Someday.......
> My local shop has a Hag UltraLux with P-90's for 400.00. I would love it but can't justify it right now. I'll have to settle for the GFS Mean 90's in the Ibanez. I was considering SD's but at half the price of the UltraLux, I can't see it. Of course I could trade the Ibanez for the UltraLux, but I'm kinda sentimental to her. My tech said it wouldn't stop, the g.a.s. that is!


Sigh. too true. my friend phoned me today, just to laugh at me for buying the mixer. I threaten my next guitar will be a 24 fret (He H-A-T-E-S has 24 fret) just to get back at him. Of course, started pushing Gibson, which, since I am like 99% of the entire population, can't afford. 

Kind of figure that they are a bit overpriced anyway. I love my Hag, and there are great alternatives like Michael Kelly, Godin, and Agile. Don't really have to spend a lot of money, especially if it's just for home use. I have spent a 1/3 of what some people would spend on a single Gibson, and what I have works for me.

SD's, well *shrug* seem a bit much to me, GFS has a pretty good rep, and at HarmonyCentral, the reviews are very high. If you get a pair, lets us know how they sound.  

I want a Viking Deluxe as well. 

Want a Godin too.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

CrazyDuck said:


> Here's mine, one high one low: A Godin Exit 22A, and an Ibanez ATK305. I can play the Ibanez bass more than the other, but I'm learning slowly through osmosis and occasionally practice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang, that's a sick bass!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Canadian Charlie said:


> I've started playing back in 1979, I stopped playing and started so many times. Sold alot of the equipment over the years and this is whats left now. At 43 years of age I finally realised I'm not going to make it and I better just play at home


Disqualified.:sport-smiley-002:
Your gear exceeds the sub-$1000 limit.


----------



## shiva (Jul 9, 2008)

Diablo said:


> Disqualified.:sport-smiley-002:
> Your gear exceeds the sub-$1000 limit.


Ah, I think just one of those guitars is over the sub 1000 level.
I have a cheap, flamed plywood guitar with your name on it. The kid says since you live in Europe, we will go easy on you, considering the shipping costs, so he will just take the flying V :banana:

I guess i am over with the mixer now, but I got it for voice recording and mixing for my computer game development, and the Luxman I already had. Might be going over sometime next week though...

I guess the thread is really about love, and how to be as cheap as possible about it. A perfect example would be my *cough* "custom" *cough* pedal board, and I have 3 dollar store mouse pads with the wrist rests protecting the backs of my guitars on the wall. Of course, wouldn't think of taking that at a actual gig either. 

My next guitar will be something in between the Ibanez, and the Hag, but really don't want to spend the 500 or so dollars. I think there's a lot of guitars out there that have a great base, but lousy hardware that if you upgrade, can turn it into a gem. 

There are also some great deals, even here, but also on ebay and other sites as well. A bit of creative thinking is all that's needed, and there are some decent alternatives that doesn't have a big name, and big dollars attached to them. I guess that's what this thread is all about as well.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

shiva said:


> *Ah, I think just one of those guitars is over the sub 1000 level.*I have a cheap, flamed plywood guitar with your name on it. The kid says since you live in Europe, we will go easy on you, considering the shipping costs, so he will just take the flying V :banana:
> 
> I guess i am over with the mixer now, but I got it for voice recording and mixing for my computer game development, and the Luxman I already had. Might be going over sometime next week though...
> 
> ...


So its <1000 per each guitar? Wasnt sure if it was each or all in total.

Heck other than 2 guitars, I should be included as well....Thats kind of sobering actually  They're all almost priceless to me though


----------



## shiva (Jul 9, 2008)

Well, couple more additions to my family, just a couple pedals left to come in now. Excuse the fast job with wiring...

http://www.esnips.com/doc/4a1c2097-9da5-41ae-bbf6-6868e9a31167/pedals4

One Boss metal Zone, and the BBE Stinger. Thankfully, I ordered a noise reduction, as the Boss has to be the noisiest damn thing I have ever heard. Wow... The Boss came with a multi power 5 plug adapter, so it worked out to be less than half the retail. 

The Stinger I'm very happy with though. I was going to get the Sonic Maximizer, but this was the original version, as a pedal, and far cheaper than the Sonic Stomp. From reports etc, rated a bit higher, and construction is very good. It's been well loved as you can see, but already noticed a difference just playing with the knobs.

Have a Yamaha compressor/sustainer CO-10M coming as well, couldn't resist it, too cheap, and very well liked. Should be good to go now. The Luxman is already to go, just need to start on making my own cables and rewire everything.

Is it just me or are most guitar cables really just cheap pieces of junk? Not even shielded, even at the 30 dollar range.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I just did the calculator thing and I was shocked to see that I have spent around $3500 in the last three years.  That includes three guitars, three amps, a Vox ToneLab, upgrades to two guitars and a bunch of used pedals. With the exception of the ToneLab, everything was used. The most I paid was $560 for a guitar (Jimmie Vaughan Strat). The Vox Pathfinder 15R was a bonus thrown in when I bought the Hamer P90 Special.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

> Is it just me or are most guitar cables really just OVERPRICED cheap pieces of junk? Not even shielded, even at the 30 dollar range.


Fixed.
lofu


----------



## shiva (Jul 9, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> I just did the calculator thing and I was shocked to see that I have spent around $3500 in the last three years.  That includes three guitars, three amps, a Vox ToneLab, upgrades to two guitars and a bunch of used pedals. With the exception of the ToneLab, everything was used. The most I paid was $560 for a guitar (Jimmie Vaughan Strat). The Vox Pathfinder 15R was a bonus thrown in when I bought the Hamer P90 Special.


Yeah, amazing isn't it? 

I'm eyeing a couple guitars right now, something to slot between the Ibanez and the hag. I keep telling myself I owe it to myself to find the type of guitar that fits me perfectly, so to justify the amount of money. Excuses excuses.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> I just did the calculator thing and I was shocked to see that I have spent around $3500 in the last three years.  That includes three guitars, three amps, a Vox ToneLab, upgrades to two guitars and a bunch of used pedals. With the exception of the ToneLab, everything was used. The most I paid was $560 for a guitar (Jimmie Vaughan Strat). The Vox Pathfinder 15R was a bonus thrown in when I bought the Hamer P90 Special.


Ahhh .... see now .... you shouldn't be adding things up - the results are never good.

And at $3,500 you are no longer allowed to stay in this thread - move along :smile:


----------



## sgiven (Jul 31, 2007)

Samick Malibu - $175
Modifications (done myself) - $300
Crate V33 amp - $250

Total - $725

I still have enough left to buy a couple of pedals which is what will probably be next.


----------



## tailtwister (Apr 15, 2008)

Edutainment said:


> Ooh I like this thread. Here's my meager collection.


iStrat? :banana:


----------



## shiva (Jul 9, 2008)

http://www.esnips.com/doc/7082c967-d1fd-4141-86b8-7faeb5406db8/pedals6

Love the metal Zone, but that noise gate sure makes a difference. You also can see the Vintage Yamaha compressor, but alas, none of the pedals are true bypass, so I have the wiring split into 3 groups so the pedals and the tone works. 

Have a rack multi-effects coming, and a couple EMG pickups. Trying to decide on what is next though, either build a 8 input bypass looper, or grab an Ibanez sf-5 soundtank overdrive/fuzz, an Arion Greybox Overdrive (both vintage), or a DiMarzio Hot metal rail Humbucker with Coil Tapping for the hag. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

zontar said:


>


Always cool to get a Like on oa post that's almost 14 years old...

Wow--I posted here when I was 10?


----------

